# Need some buddies :) - ltttc w/ success stories!



## HWPG

This thread with in the TTC forum area, but at this point we're all LTTTC. We love to welcome "new" people, and you will find some core ladies on here with years of experiences, both positive and negative. And there a few ladies here who are finally pregnant, after years of trying and struggles and dr visits. We're all here to cheer each other on :)


----------



## laustiredttc

:hi: ladies. 

Ok so if you manage to read this entire story then seriously kudos to you because I kid you not it is loooooonnnnnng!!!!!!!!!!! I hope though that my story gives you ladies hope as I know reading other success stories gave me mine. ok so here goes.........

Me and the dh started ttc the month of August 2011 I think? Might have been a bit earlier but ok lets go with that. In the beginning there was NOTHING to suggest there would be any problems with ttc and as any other couple would, we were extremely excited to begin trying for our first child. I even remember the first morning after that night dtd knowing that we were off bc. We were like a couple of kids laughing and joking about how dh's little spermies where probably already in there knocking on the door of my egg saying, 'let me in' :crazy:
It went like that for about the first two to three months, that feeling of anticipation and excitement. After about the fifth month in, we were starting to get a bit deflated and I began to feel the weight of disappointment as each month began to go by and I kept getting :bfn: after :bfn: like many of you ladies on here I dread to think about how much we spent on hpt. Ebay became my new best friend!!

When we got to about the 8th month mark the tears and questions started coming so my DH suggested I go see the doctor. I had some blood tests taken which came back normal apart from low platelets which didn't have anything to do with fertility. We were told to go away and keep trying as it can take a normal healthy couple up to two years to conceive. I can honestly say that I left feeling confused and at a loss what to do. 

At about the 1 years mark I joined BNB and ladies I cant tell you how much of a life saver this site has been as I have made friends with some of the most remarkable women who have kept me going when all I felt was giving it all up and hiding in my bed (love you girls) Also it gave me a shed load of information on the different things to use in ttc, some of it fun, others not so much fun. Like a scar on my head from a major allergic reaction to trying soy tablets. Seriously, one friend said it looked like I had a penis growing out of my forehead :dohh: I tried ALOT of stuff!!

At about the 14/15th month mark, I went back for more testing which involved more bloods. I was then told I had a low amh 'anti mullerian hormone'. This was an indicator I believe of low egg count? I was told that my number was low but I could prob still conceive on my own. So we plodded along and again every month came the disappointment, grief, questions, tantrums, pain even as I suffered with extremely bad period pains. 
It went on like this for a while until I went back and eventually was referred to a fertility specialist who sent me off to have a laparoscopy and hysteroscopy done. I will forever always remember waking up from that operation and the doctor telling me in an oh so chirpy voice, 'well we found that your very special indeed as we discovered you have been born with only one tube on your left and one ovary with the right being small and non functional'. 'yes cheers for that doc, that's just what I feel, f'ing special' I was also told they removed some endometriosis from behind my left ovary and that is probably why I was experiencing bad period pain. By the way the painful periods never did stop!

The operation was in October and from the beginning of ttc up until that point I had to watch as friends and close family members announced their pregnancies, watched as they bought cute baby clothes, picked out nursery furniture, watched their bumps grow and talk about how really excited they were about their soon to be bundles of joy. Don't get me wrong I was happy for them but I just felt so hollow inside, like a defective human being. It got to the point where I would say to my DH that I didn't blame him if he didn't want to be with me anymore as I was no good. My low point came after xmas, I had been through so much emotional crap that I was seriously considering going back on bc as I felt that my mental state was starting to deteriorate quite badly. 
Then at the end of February, after stopping all of the opk's, the cbfm, the conceive plus, elevating hips, dtd around ovulation etc etc.... we just stopped and I began looking for a new job as we just moved house. Then one day I decided to get a hpt from the store on a whim. I took it home that night, peed on the thing and put it on the side. I left the bathroom, came back and instantly was in complete shock. There was the two most beautiful pink lines I have ever seen in my life!!!!! Telling Dh was lovely, seeing his face light up and tears in his eyes, it was the best feeling ever. 

5 weeks into the pregnancy I began feeling like something wasn't right. For two days all of my pregnancy symptoms just stopped completely!!! I knew in my heart that something was off and on the Monday I started spotting brown with bits of material as well, sorry tmi. I knew, just knew that the baby had passed away. I even had a strange dream the two nights before I spotted where I dreamt that a needle was being stuck in my back and taking the baby out. I still believe that was when our LO passed away :( Bless my DH though, he remained positive saying spotting happens to a lot of women and not to worry. But alas that Thursday, it was confirmed by ultrasound that we had lost our liccle angel. Devastated doesn't even cut it. To have tried for so long and have to jump through so many hoops, be poked and prodded then ascend to cloud 9 and fall hard back down does something to the soul. It shatters a part of it, a part that I believe will take time to fully heal. 

After losing our angel, we gave it a month and then started ttc again. I didn't know how to feel and half heartedly began using opk's and such again. Then in May, in my new job I began to feel tired, and for some reason I just had a strange feeling that I might be pregnant. At 10po I tested and it was a :bfn: I was mildly sad, but in all honesty I didn't expect much, I didn't let myself. Then at 15dpo, one day late I tested again. There again was those two pink lines and do you know what I felt? Shi* scared! I didn't feel happy at all, I just kept thinking I cant go through that again. It wasn't so much as the physical pain which was bad but more of the emotional trauma. I immediately called my DH in absolute hysterics, petrified that the same thing would happen. 
By 5 and a half weeks I was a wreck and then the worst thing happened. I started spotting brown again. I went straight to the doctors who referred me to the epu where I had a scan to confirm there was a pregnancy sack and no bleeding around the uterus. I was mildly comforted by this but spent the next week just closed off and I went in on myself not even communicating with my DH. Then it was time to go back at 6 weeks for another scan to see if there was a baby in there. I was still spotting at this point so was convinced myself the baby was gone. The most amazing sight I will ever see in my life flashed up before my eyes. Our baby was there, a wee liccle blob with a pulsing heart. Even writing this now is bringing a lump to my throat because I will never forget how precious that moment was and still is. In that moment all my hopes and dreams came back to life and I felt for the first time in a long time like I could picture that future we had both talked about when we first started ttc.

We are now 13 weeks along and I still worry every day and I know that even now something could go wrong but each day my faith strengthens and I am beginning to allow myself to believe that all will be well. But I want you to know girls that holding onto your dreams and wishes and never letting them go is the most important part of the ttc journey. Even in my darkest moments I still held onto the strong feeling and emotions of wanting to become a mum even though my hope was small. You have to keep moving forwards no matter what and even if that means becoming a mum in other ways I know that to each of you in the end it will all be worth it. 

I truly wish each and every one of you success in your ttc journey's. And you know what? that doctor was right in the end. We are special, because we have experienced what a lot of other women have not and in the end it makes us appreciate what we have just that little bit more. 

Thank you if you managed to get this far :flower:

Much love to all and of course lots of :dust:


----------



## Trina86

Laurastiresttc, thank you for posting that. Right now I am in a clinic waiting to have my blood taken to measure my progesterone.. To see if I ovulated this cycle. Your story was exactly what I needed. Thanks for providing me some hope and strength on a not so bright day!
Trina


----------



## Snizuitz

Laus-- I can't believe I never knew your whole story before. What a difficult road! I'm glad it all ended so beautifully! :) Congrats!

As for me, I still am in shock that I can say I'm pregnant after two years of actively trying! I tried to summarize in my signature what our journey was, but if you're interested in the whole story, here you go:

Hubs and I are both in our 30's, but the doctor didn't think we'd have any problems. My cycles were dead-on regular and we were both in relatively good health. I went off BC a few months after our wedding, but never had a real cycle before deciding to test. It was the faintest positive every, but I was ecstatic! Marriage and then baby-- it was exactly how I planned it. Well, wouldn't you know it, I didn't even get in for a blood test before I started to bleed. In a Walgreens bathroom no less. It was mortifying, disappointing and scary. When I finally did get to a doctor a few days later, they confirmed it was a chemical pregnancy and my HCG levels were too low. This was in September 2010.

We decided to take a break for a while, which honestly broke my heart. Hubs said he wanted a little while for us to just enjoy being together, but I just felt like time was of the essence. We finally agreed to stop preventing in March 2011. We quickly moved to actively trying in April 2011, mostly because I was so emotional about the whole thing. Month after month it was "no joy" and I blamed myself. If I wasn't so overweight, stressed out, whatever! I cried often, contemplated adoption, wondered what else I could do.

I ended up losing weight (that didn't help) and then de-stressing (that didn't help). Finally, Fall of 2011, we talked to the doctor. She was adamant that I did not have PCOS or endometriosis, so that wasn't our problem. We tried some more and nothing. The doctor agreed to try us on Clomid in March of 2012. It was a nightmare. My poor husband put up with so much and stood by me! After the Clomid did nothing, we tried Femara. Nothing. The doc told us it was time for a fertility specialist. I was not ready to hear that.

We ended up going to a different doctor in the same practice who was shocked that our first doctor brushed off the PCOS and endo possibilities. She took one look at me and my chart (which detailed multiple cysts on my ovaries) and said, "Yeah, you have PCOS." She still didn't think it was affecting my fertility because my cycles were regular and I had gotten pregnant once. She recommended doing a dye test on my tubes and getting Hubs checked out, too.

She did the dye test and laparoscopy in the Fall of 2012. When I was waking up, there was Hubs, trying to be comforting. I kept asking what she found and he kept saying, "We'll talk about it later." That was not comforting! So I started crying and asked, "Can I have a baby?!" Finally, he let me know that I could carry a baby, but both my tubes were blocked, so conceiving without help would be hard. I only had one thought, "Still-- I can carry a baby. Good."

The doctor suggested we go see a fertility specialist. This time, I was ready for it. We lucked out and got one of the foremost specialists in fallopian tubes in the nation. And, she was fantastic! She suggested we do another dye test because my regular doctor hadn't used HSG which can push through blockages sometimes. I went in for the procedure in February 2013. It was painful!! I remember her saying, "I'm sorry, it doesn't seem to be getting through. Should I try a little more?" I was literally in a cold sweat from the pain, but I didn't care-- if it was possible, I was going to get one of those tubes open! I nodded and took a big breath.

And she did it! I saw the dye on the monitor spilling out of the tube and she kept saying, "There it goes! Your left side is open!" I cried from joy. We officially had a chance to get pregnant.

That month, I ovulated on the wrong side and I knew it (we had ultrasounds) so I didn't have my hopes up. Still, I cried when my period came. The next cycle, we were back on Femara, along with a trigger shot and timed intercourse. (As a side note, timed intercourse can be extremely awkward. Hubs HATED it, but still was able to get the job done!)

I had an inkling I was pregnant because I tested, but I wasn't sure because I had done the trigger shot. After a few days, the doctor (finally!) called to confirm that my number had gone up and I was pregnant!!! This was April 2013, so almost exactly 2 years from when we first started really trying.

I am 20 weeks along now and we found out-- it's a boy! It sure took a lot of work to get him here (and there's more work to be done!), but we feel so blessed. The whole journey really drew us closer to each other and helped us learn how to support one another. So, there's another silver lining. :)

I have to add, that through it all, Baby and Bump helped me out tremendously. Particularly the women from this thread! You all are amazing!

And if you've just stumbled onto this thread-- just know that you have found some awesomely supportive and funny ladies here!!!!


----------



## HWPG

Sniz and laus, you gals are amazing! I loved hearing your whole story in one place, and it reminds me to keep my eye on the long term goal. I can't wait to write my success story also!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Thanks so much for sharing your stories ladies! You are some very strong and inspirational ladies, and I'm so glad you got the baby you've been trying so hard for all these years.

Laus, I remember you from the CBFM thread. So good to see that you're pregnant with your forever baby after your loss. I can't imagine how it must have felt to get the news you were only born with one tube and 1.5 ovaries! But you soldiered on and look where it got you! I guess sometimes I just need to put my big girl panties on and keep trying.


----------



## Brayr08

Thanks for sharing ladies!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hi ladies

Trina i'm glad that my story gave you some hope and i really hope you got the results you wanted and you ovulated. Let us know how you go on :)


Barb, it never ceases to amaze me reading other peoples stories and what they been through to get where they are. i'm so happy you got your dream hun :hugs:

Mirolee and Rach, you two girls are amazing and i know in my heart that you both will get your wishes. and we will be here with you all the way :hugs:

Cali, i remember you as well hun :) I stopped using the cbfm as well as it was getting a little expensive. Its ok hun to not always have your big girl pants on i know i had plenty of days were i didn't. Will be keeping my fx for you huni :)

Oh my goodness i have had the worst few days. i had a rotten stomach bug with v & d with really bad pains. Been freaking out but thankfully feeling on the better side today.


----------



## HWPG

i'm headed into my fertile week. i have a lining/follie scan on wednesday! let the bd-a-thon begin!


----------



## laustiredttc

good luck mirolee, hope you have lots of fun :sex: ;)


----------



## Brayr08

Have you ever had a lining/follie scan before?

I have no idea what DPO I am. I think I'm going to test on the 13th and then maybe again on the 15th. 

I'm sorry if you already said this laus, but when do you find out the sex of your lo?


----------



## HWPG

i havent, but i did have a ovary scan when i got my PCOS diagnosis. mostly because i dont have other outward symptoms. i love it - while awkward, it's so awesome and i love science and i cant wait to find out whats going on. i wish i owned an u/s machine!


----------



## Brayr08

I wish I owned one too! I love knowing EXACTLY what's going on in there. I hope they let you see the screen(you should ask if they don't offer). It just looks like a big black circle in a bunch of grey, but to know that could release the egg that turns into your baby, is so exciting. And to know how many follicles you have that are big enough to release a mature egg. So cool!


----------



## laustiredttc

i wish i could own one too then i wouldn't feel like a flippin basket case every day lol.

We are going for our dating scan tomorrow, i will be 13+7 which is a wee bit late. Wont find out until we get nearer to the 20 week mark. Oh and yes we decided we want to know. Very impatient people :haha:

Good luck for when you test Rach :)


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies just quick update, bub is due 06/02/14.


----------



## Brayr08

Oh! You mean February? I was really confused. I thought you meant June 2nd, 2014. I litterally sat here for a minute counting on my fingers trying to figure it out. :dohh: Anways...that's exciting!


----------



## HWPG

laus you need to update your signature! congrats!


----------



## Trina86

Congrats Laus!!

Girls, could I ask an opinion? I am having lots of bloodwork done and am needing to book an HSG. Seriously, I don't know when to start counting day 1 of my cycle. Today I have been spotting mostly brown (yuck sorry), but the occasional small amount of light red blood when I wipe. Because it was red once or twice, is today day 1? But its not "flowing". After that red swipe there was just brown spotting again. Or is day 1 a real flow? My cycles have been so short and my FS is trying to figure me out, so I want to make sure I have my blood checked on my actual day 3...any thoughts?
Thanks ladies!

Trina


----------



## HWPG

hi trina! i would count full flow as day 1. i have spotting leading up to my period as well, but i only count day one as full flow/needing protection. many of us have had the day 3 bw done, and HSGs as well. GL!
afm, my follie scan yesterday went ok. well, the SCAN was fine/good, but the appt was complete sh*t. having to waiting in the waiting room with 03993842 pregos and 230928 toddlers was tough. the sonographer had no bedside manner, and asked me (politely) to not ask any questions until she was done with the scan. i literally was on the verge of tears all day, just felt very frustrated and dismissed and like i have no hope (completely not true, but i felt it). that being said, my lining was 7mm and my dominant follicle was 16mm. i have 19 follies on the right and 17 on the left (what!?). but only one big one. so, hopefully in the next couple days, we'll be able to fertilize that egg! fx for me :)


----------



## laustiredttc

ahhhh my stupid internet connection. Just went to post and it died :growlmad:

Anyway thanks girls. Rach, sorry we do our dates back to the front in the uk, silly i know.

Mirolee, i wish i could give you a real one :hugs: I know its a bit of a shi* time atm hun, i'm keeping everything crossed for you this month. ps is my signature the one at the bottom?

Trina, i agree with HWPG. I counted full flow as the first day. Good luck with your bloods.


----------



## HWPG

laus, yes, thats what i meant. i see you changed your signature on the side (yay! rainbow baby!). you could put a lilypie ticker in or something, if you wanted.


----------



## laustiredttc

ha ha Mirolee i am the worst person with technology. Seriuosly i wouldnt know where to start, i'm not even on FB. I know how to do the bottom one though lol.


----------



## Brayr08

I'm sorry you had such a bad experiance hw. I had to get my yearly w/my obgyn last week and there were a couple very pregnant woman in the waiting room and this big TV talking about being pregnant and about moms and their babies and blah blah blah. Yea, I wanted to just walk out. Did she let you see at least the pic of the follicle? What day in your cycle were you yesterday?

I don't think I told you guys about my visit to the obgyn(and if I did, I'm sorry, just ignore me). I haven't been since I was referred to my FS 3 years ago and so when the DOC came in, he was talking to me about what the FS found and all the treatments/meds/surgery we've done. He was really nice, but I kind of wanted to laugh at him when he said, "You know, sometimes it just takes some couples much longer to conceive than others. Ya know, I've heard plenty of stories where the couple had just decided to relax and low and behold, they get pregnant! So just try relaxing and the next time I see you, you'll be pregnant."
BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Oh doc, you are SO right! I've wasted all this time and money on stupid medicine when all I needed was a bubble bath, candles and a big glass of wine. You sir, are a freaking genius!
Sorry, I know he was trying to be nice, but he KNOWS we've been trying for 4 years. Yes, it could happen naturally, I know that, but it isn't going to have anything to do w/how relaxed I am...

End Rant


----------



## HWPG

^^ ugh. i dont understand why drs and nurses sometimes say the most ignorant things during such highly emotional charged conversations. yeah, seriously, if relaxing was all that was needed to conceive, i think the ART field would be out of business.


----------



## laustiredttc

Rach, very well said!!!!!!!

I really don't understand these doctors, especially the ones that specialize in areas such as fertility, to be so blase. Really like you said if it were as easy as lying back and letting mother nature do her stuff, then we would all be popping out kids like left, right and center!!! :growlmad:

Ps i have a question for you ladies. I'm at a bit of a loss what to do. I have a really good friend who i have known for a while. She knew, quite extensively the troubles we have had trying to conceive. She was there for me quite a bit and i will never be able to thank her enough. Since i got my bfp she has become distant and whenever i broach the subject of the pregnancy she seems to go quiet. I was taken aback at first so stopped mentioning anything around her and just ask after her, how she is and what she has been up to thinking maybe she will eventually broach the subject in her own time. Nope, nothing, nada? I'm at a loss here girls, i don't think i have offended her in anyway but i'm confused as to what is happening? She really is a good friend and i always make the effort with her, alot of the time making the drive to see her as she doesn't drive? Any ideas as to what i should do?


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

HWPG - good luck. I hope u will get your egg fertilised this month.xxx


----------



## HWPG

laus, this is how i see it - i cannot speak for how your friend feels:
when anyone i know gets a bfp, i'm very excited for them and wish the best, but i take a HUGE step back emotionally. it doesnt mean that i dont want things to go well, but it does mean i have to protect my heart and our friendship. jealousy, resentment, bitterness - these can easily creep into a relationship when people feel left behind or left out or forgotten. i dont think you are doing ANYTHING wrong, and i really wouldnt take it personally, but i would just accept that maybe she is having a hard time with it. and coming from someone who has a hard time with other's bfps, it's not a good feeling - i feel like crap that i cant be more excited or asking about it. if i were you, i'd just let her dictate how the conversations go, and make sure you have other people you can talk abbout the pregnancy with (like us, who are so excited for you!)
this is just my two cents - it's not a statement of how everyone feels.


----------



## HWPG

thanks daisy! yeah, i dunno, all my PMA goes out the window the day after i ovulate. in a freaky de ja vous way, this cycle was an exact replica of last cycle - bd on friday, pos opk late night saturday, bd saturday, off on sunday. i'm hoping my temp climbs a bit more.... sigh. i hate stupid ttc!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Laus, that must be very tough for you to have your friend distance herself from you like that, esp one that was there for you when you were going through tough times. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I think you're doing things exactly right. I would continue to avoid pregnancy related topics for now, because it seems that it's just too difficult for her to deal with. When she's able to deal with it, she will probably be the one to bring it up. As you progress in your pregnancy, I would expect that she might distance herself from you even more, because I know I personally find seeing the "bump" the most distressing. 

I wouldn't shut her out completely, but I would try to give her important pregnancy news via email so she can process it in private, and also let her know that you know how difficult it must be for her and you understand if she needs to withdraw from you for a while. It's kind of a tricky situation to be in because you don't want to make her feel like you are purposely excluding her, but you also don't want to be seen like you're rubbing her face in it. 

Please don't take it personal and it's not anything you did to make her feel that way. It's just that your pregnancy is an in-your-face reminder that she is not pregnant that she can't ignore. The fact that you also struggled may make it easier to deal with for some women, but for others it may make it worse because it could make her feel even more like she's being "left behind".


----------



## HWPG

i know that for me, the bump is WAY hard. like, fight tears-come off as a bitch-act indifferent around women hard. BUT i love the baby though! you might see a big change when your LO arrives.


----------



## laustiredttc

Thanks Mirolee, Cali :hugs: 

What you girls said does make alot of sense to me. She is in a position where she hates her job and is looking for another, in a house she hates but cant afford to move, is still looking for mr right and gets very depressed alot. It breaks my heart to see her so down sometimes and i would give anything to change it for her.
I have spent countless hours just talking to her and how we can solve some of her problems (all before AND after i got bfp). Guess I just felt a tiny bit let down but i know that being a good friend is supporting her still no matter what. I miss that real closeness we had but i know i need to let her come around in her own time. I don't take any of it personally as i know she doesn't have a single mean bone in her body, i just miss her as my friend and how things were :(

Mirolee, that's what happened to me. Both times i got my bfp my cycles where pretty much identical, could be a great sign for ya hun :thumbup:


----------



## HWPG

thanks laus. also in a freaky coincidence of last cycle, the weekend before i tested last month i spent time with a gf i dont see regularly, just sporadically. the same thing is happening this cycle. weeeeeird. not gonna lie, though, i'm pretty depressed because my temps have not gone up as i think they should. ugh. f-ing ttc. hate it.
also, laus, i totally understand what you mean by being let down by your friend. i know i always try to be excited and supportive and ask questions of my prego friends, but i usually end up in tears afterwards, privately. if all the things you said about her situation are true, i would really just take it as she cant find a place in her where she can be purely happy for you, becuase of her own emotional restrictions, and therefore has been distant - and it's not related to YOU. i would try to find a friend or mommy circle where you can all talk giddily about the amazing thing your body is doing - making a whole new person! i'm still so excited for you, and keep you in mind as my "miracle story".


----------



## laustiredttc

Ah bless, cheers Mirolee. Please don't get down about the temp though. I tested at 10dpo and got a very very stark bfn and where temps down. My temps didn't rise until and then only very slightly, rose at about 14 dpo. Tested 15dpo and that's when got bfp so your still in the running hun. 

Plus i can honestly say that i didn't have ANY noticeable signs or symptoms that would suggest i was pg. I had faint blue lines on breasts and slightly tender but then that was the same before period.

I think with my friend i will just carry on as normal but avoid the subject unless she broaches it.


----------



## CaliDreaming

laustiredttc said:


> Thanks Mirolee, Cali :hugs:
> 
> What you girls said does make alot of sense to me. She is in a position where she hates her job and is looking for another, in a house she hates but cant afford to move, is still looking for mr right and gets very depressed alot. It breaks my heart to see her so down sometimes and i would give anything to change it for her.
> I have spent countless hours just talking to her and how we can solve some of her problems (all before AND after i got bfp). Guess I just felt a tiny bit let down but i know that being a good friend is supporting her still no matter what. I miss that real closeness we had but i know i need to let her come around in her own time. I don't take any of it personally as i know she doesn't have a single mean bone in her body, i just miss her as my friend and how things were :(
> 
> Mirolee, that's what happened to me. Both times i got my bfp my cycles where pretty much identical, could be a great sign for ya hun :thumbup:

Ohhhh, I misunderstood. So your friend is not TTC and just going through other stuff? I can see why you're so disappointed and surprised. 

I guess it's just a matter of misery loving company. She wants a hubby and baby, and now that you are about to have a baby she can't deal with it. If she had been TTC along with you, I could understand her not being happy for your pregnancy, but in this case she just sounds really self centered. TBH, she sounds like a lousy friend.


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey Cali, gosh it does come across like that but she is (and i promise) a lovely friend i think you guys were right in what you said. i know its because she feels life around her is moving on and i know that me getting pg is part of that as well as her other stuff she has going on. i'll just give her some time to adjust and then hopefully things will get back on track. She is a great friend, things are just off course a bit lately :shrug:


----------



## Trina86

Hi girls,
Laus I agree that your friend is probably just feeling left behind. Give her time and since she is a close friend she will come around
I've still been having my way short cycles. This time instead of the typical but oh so wrong 19 day cycles, this cycle was 18 days. I am currently sitting in the hospital waiting to have my HSG. Just keeping distracted. Keep me in your thoughts this morning! I'm nervous about how much it will hurt but also for what they might find. Ill keep you posted.
I hope you ladies have a great rest of the week!

Trina


----------



## HWPG

GL Trina! The HSG isnt that bad :) you got it!


----------



## Trina86

Thanks so much HWPG! I re read your post a few times right before going in. My tubes are both open! Hooray! 
I am so dramatic as soon as I walked in the room i starting crying. But the girl that went before me walked out and had blood all down he back of her robe and I was like oh Jesus. Anyways they said it was just her period and not from them poking around. When they first put in the fluid it didn't fill up my uterus and I was so nervous, then the tech apologized to the doctor saying she didn't put enough fluid in the syringe. Then I had to go through the whole process again and the doctor said look at the screen and she said look your tubes are open! I'm so happy to have a little victory!! 
Thanks for your support girls!

Trina


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi Trina, 

I am really happy for u. I hope u have your big success soon. Xxx


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congrats Trina! Hopefully you will be one of those ladies that gets a BFP right after!


----------



## HWPG

Isn't it neat to see the dye fill your uterus and tubes? For the moment it was painful, getting the "alls clear" was well worth it. Glad it went ok :)


----------



## laustiredttc

Yey, that's fantastic news trina, congrats :)


----------



## Trina86

Thanks everyone! It was just nice to get some good news. I think ill be starting clomid later this month, hopefully it fixes my cycle!:)


----------



## Brayr08

Laus, I'm sorry to hear about your friend. 

Trina, glad you test went well. I hope the clomid straightens everything out for you. How long have you been TTC?

Welp, just another BFN this morning. So now I just wait for AF.

HW-When is AF due?


----------



## HWPG

i just ovulated, i'm like 4dpo. so about 8/27 or so.... 
i'm sorry about the bfn. i just want to squeeze you! but word around town is taht you are the BEST auntie out there!


----------



## Brayr08

I hope this is it for you HW. :hugs:

And thanks. I am a pretty awesome aunt. :haha:


----------



## HWPG

thanks! 
being an aunt is lots of fun, no? i keep saying "omg, he (my nephew) has so much stuff, he doesnt need anymore!" and then i find 100 things to get him, haha. i literally just purchased a dolphin/shark book-poster-figurine set for him. oh, and i purchased tickets TO HAWAII for me and my bf :) eeeee!


----------



## Trina86

HWPG fabulous news about Hawaii!!Mind me asking which island? Any of them will be amazing! I'm hoping to go to Hawaii next year. And I am also an auntie and it is absolutely so much fun!
Brayr08, I hope AF never showed! To answer your question DH and I started NTNP when i went off the pill in June 2012, when that didn't work we started with temping etc in October. Since July 2012 I have had really short cycles, except for 2 normal cycles all year, so my doctor thinks I rarely ovulate. My cycles were never ever short before 5 years on the pill so I have no clue what my body is up to. 
I go for a follow up with my FS on August 27th to discuss next steps. Does anyone have any recommendations for questions to ask? Should I request to be followed with ultrasound and blood work on clomid? It seemed like my doc was not going to do this which surprised me.


----------



## HWPG

The big island (also called Hawaii, which I didn't realize). We're staying in Kona, but we'll be there ten days, so enough time to get all around, including some hiking in the crater, hopefully! I'm about seven dpo right now and SS like crazy, and really really having high hopes, which I wish I could just have no hopes and be surprised instead of high hopes to be let down. Boo.


----------



## Trina86

I've always wanted to visit the big island-enjoy!
Any more symptoms HWPG? I have my FX for you!


----------



## HWPG

thanks Trina. i would say no symptoms, although this morning i've been feeling a bit light headed and tiny waves of nausea. i'm counting it as a nervous stomach - i feel liked i've worked myself anxious over testing this month. sigh. i'm very nervous about a BFN, honestly. a few more days..... but thank you!


----------



## Trina86

Hi girls! How are you all doing?
I had my FS followup yesterday, turns out I am not ovulating on my own. I figured such. So as soon as I get to day 3 I'm starting on 50mg clomid. I'm feeling nervous but also hopeful.
Baby dust all around!


----------



## HWPG

hi trina!
i am on day 4 of my 5th cycle of clomid. sunday was HORRIBLE - so much crying, so much lack of comforting from my bf, so much heartache. *sigh*. i get this cycle and next cycle, then i'm off the clomid and onto..... i'm not sure. we'll see when we get there - i hope we dont get there!
good luck with your 50mg - i'm on 100mg. i was prescribed days 5-9, but i'm doing 3-7 this time.


----------



## Trina86

Hi HWPG, I'm so sorry you had such a hard day. It probably best to get it all out, I find I feel rejuvenated after a good cry. Best of luck to you this clomid cycle!!!
May I ask a very personal question..my FS says to BD day 10, 12, 14 and 16 and every day is too much. Do you BD every other day? I'm so worried if I don't do it more I will miss the window!


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Trina86 said:


> Hi HWPG, I'm so sorry you had such a hard day. It probably best to get it all out, I find I feel rejuvenated after a good cry. Best of luck to you this clomid cycle!!!
> May I ask a very personal question..my FS says to BD day 10, 12, 14 and 16 and every day is too much. Do you BD every other day? I'm so worried if I don't do it more I will miss the window!

Hi Trina86, I have heard ( from a doctor) that it is better if u BD every day because the sperm changes. It can be good one day and bad the next. Don't forget you need GOOD sperm and GOOD egg and the RIGHT moment. Xxxxx :).


----------



## HWPG

not personal at all on these boards, trina! my FS said every other day or every third day. if your partner has normal sperm, than every day *can* be ok, but they have done some research into it and found that while you may get stronger sperm if you have sex every day, you also get fewer. in fact, my FS said every third day is enough (i do not believe him on this one!). plus, every day can be hard on the couple.... but if you can, you can try!


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

HWPG said:


> not personal at all on these boards, trina! my FS said every other day or every third day. if your partner has normal sperm, than every day *can* be ok, but they have done some research into it and found that while you may get stronger sperm if you have sex every day, you also get fewer. in fact, my FS said every third day is enough (i do not believe him on this one!). plus, every day can be hard on the couple.... but if you can, you can try!

I also think that having very often sex reduces the quantity. Personally I don't count the days or something. It happens naturally. It is as often as we feel but definitely we BD when O is.


----------



## HWPG

trina, GL starting clomid saturday!


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

HWPG said:


> not personal at all on these boards, trina! my FS said every other day or every third day. if your partner has normal sperm, than every day *can* be ok, but they have done some research into it and found that while you may get stronger sperm if you have sex every day, you also get fewer. in fact, my FS said every third day is enough (i do not believe him on this one!). plus, every day can be hard on the couple.... but if you can, you can try!

I also think that having very often sex reduces the quantity. Personally I don't count the days or something. It happens naturally. It is as often as we feel but definitely we BD when O is.


----------



## Trina86

DAISYPRENCESS said:


> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> not personal at all on these boards, trina! my FS said every other day or every third day. if your partner has normal sperm, than every day *can* be ok, but they have done some research into it and found that while you may get stronger sperm if you have sex every day, you also get fewer. in fact, my FS said every third day is enough (i do not believe him on this one!). plus, every day can be hard on the couple.... but if you can, you can try!
> 
> 
> I also think that having very often sex reduces the quantity. Personally I don't count the days or something. It happens naturally. It is as often as we feel but definitely we BD when O is.Click to expand...

Thanks for the replies! I will make sure OH and I BD at least every other day, and every day if we are feeling like it or if I am noticing lots of o signs. 



HWPG said:


> trina, GL starting clomid saturday!

Thanks!! I'm just really hoping it will get me to ovulate. I am on day 1 right now and OMG so heavy. Does clomid make cycles heavier/lighter/any different?
Good luck on your clomid cycle too!! :dust:


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls! How's everyone?

I have always heard, this if your partner's swimmers are healthy, everyother day is more than enough.

HW-I hope this round is it for you!

I think I'm 1 or 2DPO today. We only bd Sunday and Wednesday. Muh...oh well. What happens, happens.


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey ladies, sorry not been around much. its been very quiet in here? had to search for thread :(. Anyway just a quick update, had scan yesterday and were having a boy. Dh is estatic and im still in shock lol.

How are you wonderful ladies doing? Miss speaking to you all :cry:


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

laustiredttc said:


> Hey ladies, sorry not been around much. its been very quiet in here? had to search for thread :(. Anyway just a quick update, had scan yesterday and were having a boy. Dh is estatic and im still in shock lol.
> 
> How are you wonderful ladies doing? Miss speaking to you all :cry:

Congratulations! !! :d


----------



## HWPG

congrats laus! omg, a boy! whee!
afm, 12dpo today. cycle 5 of clomid. will test on monday. feeling that "end of tww emotions" - it will never happen to me, why not me, etc etc.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congrats on your baby boy Laus!! It must really feel "real" now that you know the baby's gender! :)

AFM: I am tentatively adding myself to the list of LTTTC success stories. After 23 cycles, I finally got a BFP this morning! :cloud9: I go for lab work this afternoon. 

I spent so much time thinking there was something wrong with me, and it was dh's sperm all the time. I'm so relieved that it was an easy fix after all I've been through.


----------



## Trina86

Congrats Laus!! So exciting!
And Cali, congrats to you as well! Wonderful news!
Best of luck HWPG, hoping this is your month!:)

Afm first clomid cycle didn't make me o. Feeling gutted but looking forward to trying 100 mg.


----------



## HWPG

Congrats CaliDreaming!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey girlies. HW, I truly truly truly hope with all my heart this is it for you huni. keeping everything crossed for you.

Cali, congrats hun hoping you have a h&h 9 months

thanks girls as well. Didnt want to not write on this thread as it was one of the main things that kept myself going when i thought all was lost. Much love and :dust: to you all.


----------



## Brayr08

So happy for you laus! 

Good luck HW! I really, REALLY hope it worked this time around.

Congrats Cali, praying it's a sticky bean :)


----------



## HWPG

Negative. Again. Always.


----------



## laustiredttc

hw :hugs::hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok, just found the new thread....trying to keep up with you girls. So glad everything is going well for you, Barb and Laura. Rachel and Mirolee....It will happen and can happen...just don't give up. Big hugs! I still haven't gotten preggo yet either. We have been trying ad I just can't give up until it happens. This is the cycle I am using opks again in quite a few months and temping again. I am using the new clearblue digital advanced opk where it tells you the 4 best days to try. I got a high fertility symbol yesterday (so should have another high symbol today and tomorrow should be peak and then I should probly O 2 days after that....we have not done it in maybe 5 days? He is working nights right now but we are going to dtd today before he leaves and then skip tomorrow and bd the next 3 days in a row. Hoping this month works REALLY bad! I also just started seeing a therapist to help myself get better from the loss I had 3/2/12. I am so ready...if only God will make me ready. I will be keeping back in touch with you gals. I hope I am still welcome here since I was MIA for a few months. I still love you gals dearly and think about you often.


----------



## HWPG

Hi heather! Yes, of course you're welcome here!


----------



## laustiredttc

Ah great stuff, heather you found it. :thumbup: good luck for this month hun :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I had high fertility symbol for 3 days, we dtd on day 2 of that...got a positive opk (peak fertility) today and hubby has off the next 4 days, so you know what we're going to be doing every night!! lol I'm so excited and get so worked up when I see that smiley face looking back at me. I pray this is the cycle....also, I knew I would get a pos opk before I took the test because I had so much extra cm this morning...and ew too! I'm just trying to hold onto hope. I was looking on my ff charts and I usually O 2 days after a pos opk..so at least I know we will have good timing. How are you doing mirolee and Rachel? Mirolee, I bet it was so hard seeing a bfp and knowing you were and it didn't stick BUT it happened girl and so it will happen again! This time will be it, i'm sure. Big hugs to you all!! <3


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

omg is it possible I just had ib this early after having a bowel movement? i'm only 4, maybe 5 dpo!! cd20 when I am not expecting af for another week! I've never experienced this before! not with an my other pregnancies!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey hun i hope it is fx for you x x


----------



## Brayr08

Any other symptoms Heather?


----------



## HWPG

Hi gals. It's nov 23. I'm 13dpo - got my BFP on 10dpo. Going for second beta tomorrow, but feeling good about this. Six cycles of failed clomid (had a chemical in July). First cycle of femara worked. If all goes well, due on August 4. 
Still thinking of you all. Hugs.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congrats HWPG!! I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

HWPG said:


> Hi gals. It's nov 23. I'm 13dpo - got my BFP on 10dpo. Going for second beta tomorrow, but feeling good about this. Six cycles of failed clomid (had a chemical in July). First cycle of femara worked. If all goes well, due on August 4.
> Still thinking of you all. Hugs.

Congratulations :hug:!!!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

Yey Mirolee, GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: praying for a sticky bean for you huni. :hugs:


----------



## Trina86

Congrats HWPG! Wonderful news!!:)


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls! So happy for you Mirolee!!! Praying this baby is a sticky one! So happy for you!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey ladies just thought I would give an update. We had our baby boy, 5 weeks early. He was born 4lb 13 ounces and pink, perfect and with a good set of lungs on him. Had him by emergency cesarean. I hope all of you are well and are in a good place in your journeys. I think of you girls from time to time and always hope that Lady Luck is travelling with you. Sending you all lots of hugs, Xxx


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congratulations Lau! I'm glad your little boy got here safe and sound. Hope you are enjoying motherhood. :baby:


----------



## HWPG

Laus, congrats! Did your boy come already or is he due on feb 7? I'm a bit confused by your signature. So glad he's healthy!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey ladies, thank you. He was born 5 weeks early. They could not give me a reason as to why my waters broke but he is here, happy, healthy and safe so it's all good. Although I have completely waved goodbye to my sleep now, I am the epitome of the walking dead. Wouldn't change it for all the tea in china. How are all of you ladies doing? Hw, how is the pregnancy coming along? How you getting on Cali?


----------



## laustiredttc

Ps Hw ha ha I meant it put the 7th of jan not February lol


----------



## HWPG

:)
i'm awesome. i love being pregnant. i have had no negative side effects (i'm really sorry for ladies that had to suffer with insomnia, constipation, ms, and all those other things!). i am getting more tired now, and hungry at the drop of a hat, but overall just rocking it. tomorrow (1/21) is our 12 week NY scan, and then we'll be "going public" wednesday and thursday!


----------



## CaliDreaming

HWPG said:


> :)
> i'm awesome. i love being pregnant. i have had no negative side effects (i'm really sorry for ladies that had to suffer with insomnia, constipation, ms, and all those other things!). i am getting more tired now, and hungry at the drop of a hat, but overall just rocking it. tomorrow (1/21) is our 12 week NY scan, and then we'll be "going public" wednesday and thursday!

Oh wow, time is really flying by. You are so lucky not to have had any bad symptoms!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hw sounds like pregnancy really suits you! I didn't get anything until the 2nd trimester, then had bad hip and back pain along with insomnia. I didn't really enjoy the pregnancy on a whole but little guy is well worth it! It's great that you get to go public tomorrow or Thursday, let me just say congrats huni and I hope you keep enjoying the rest of your pregnancy. When are you due then Hun?


----------



## HWPG

I think my due date is August 4 (based on ovulation) but dr keeps saying July 31 (based on LMP). Meh, "end of july, early august". 
had my 12 week NT scan - the pics are amazing. i'm amazed. pregnancy is amazing. :) bliss
we call this picture "the Thinker"
https://i42.tinypic.com/20pt0f4.jpg


----------



## laustiredttc

Ah bless, Hw gorgeous! I pray that you continue to have a lovely pregnancy. Enjoy it huni and congrats again x


----------



## Nightnurse

*My friend just created a group for people LTTTC 3 + years and for the ones who did finally get their long awaited BFP to offer some words of inspiration,if you are interested check it out here*

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/showthread.php?p=31379547


----------



## Snizuitz

Hi ladies! I'm so glad I checked in--

CONGRATS to Mirolee!!!! Woo hoo!!!!

Well, like Laus, I had my baby! Riker was one week early (thank goodness he wasn't late! I was SO ready to be done) but he was still big-- 8lbs 14oz and over 21inches long. Labor was awful (the epidural didn't work) but so worth it! All the waiting and struggling was worth it.

Lately I've been thinking about how hard times in our lives-- even when they stretch over months and years-- when they are over, seem like they lasted only a moment. TTC feels the same in my memory as other hard things I've done in my life. I remember it was hard, but there is no sting in the memory anymore. I remember the heartbreak, but the heart isn't broken anymore.

Hang in there, ladies! One day this will all be just a memory.

And now, for the curious, pictures of my little cadet.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Snizuitz, awww, your little boy is so adorable! Congratulations! So true what you said about LTTTC


----------



## HWPG

sniz, omg, soooo cute!


----------



## laustiredttc

Oh wow wow sni sooooo cute, well done huni! Our poor little man is suffering from reflux, it's awful. I had not ever heard of it before he got it. Just having to ride out the sick storm until he grows out of it :( on the plus side he is putting on over an ounce a day and now weighs 7lb 6ounces. Pretty good for a 5 week preemie who was diddy. 

Mirolee, how are things coming along in your pregnancy?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hello friends. I am so sorry for going away for awhile. I just wanted to pop in and tell Laura and Barb congrats on their bundles of joy and Mirolee, I'm so happy for you!! I got fertility tested beginning of this year and I came back fine. Other than the more expensive, invasive stuff. Next step was Dh got a SA done. Had some white blood cells in it so got put on an antibiotic and the urologist said it could take 3 months for good sperm to produce or whatever...and here it is, exactly 3 months later and yesterday we both saw a SUPER DUPER faint line! I tested again today andit is a bit more visible. Can you guys see it?
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HWPG

hi all! yes, H, i see the line! congrats! you must be very excited :)
i (we) are doing well - about 30.5 weeks cooked. i feel big and slow and out of breath frequently, but i've had a relatively easy pregnancy and shouldnt complain. i'm enjoying his kicks and rolls (it's a boy!), but it will be nice to breathe normally again and sleep not on my side. :)


----------



## Brayr08

Hey guys! I saw your post on Facebook so I thought id check here...hoping it meant you're pregnant. I see a VERY faint line! I'll be checking back to see it's progress. 
Congrats to the babies born & Mirolee, congrats on being almost there! I'm so happy my buddies are finally getting what they have been praying for.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Yes. I don't want to post it on FB for awhile. I just got bloodwork done Wednesday and it came back inconclusive so my numbers are between 5-25. I got bloodwork done again yesterday and have to wait til Monday for the results and see if my numbers are going up as they should. I think it was just too early for the bloodwork to have higher numbers. I've been taking frer every morning and I'll post a pic of them all. They are getting darker which only means I should have higher hcg right? I hope so. Thanks guys!! Rachel, you're next! :).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i just got off the phone with a nurse and my levels did go up. it was 61 on friday. so now i got to start my lovely progesterone suppositories :dohh: I hate them but if it helps, im all for it. My progesterone was 13, she said its good, but wants me on them anyway. Must be on the edge of low/normal.


----------



## Brayr08

Woohoo!!! Congrats! Let's pray for a sticky bean!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks!! are you still trying rachel?


----------



## Brayr08

Not really. We aren't preventing it, but we aren't going out of our way to try either. I think we've just learned to accept that all we may ever be is an aunt/uncle. Which is still pretty awesome.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I wish you the best of luck rach. You really deserve it and hope it happens soon. :)

Heard the baby's heartbeat for the first time on Thursday. Measured 6w4d. Only a few days off.


----------



## laustiredttc

omg i cant believe there has been sooo much going on ladies. Heather massive massive congrats, how are things progressing? Mirolee im sure your expecting your LO anytime soon now cant wait to hear the news. Rachel im glad your well and its so nice to hear from you. 

little man is 6 months old now and just starting to sit up and roll over. He is a very talkative little chap but can be quite the handful at times. Me and the DH have decided not to go down the road of trying for any more. Doctors told me it would be highly unlikely we would conceive again as my egg count is very low now and quality is dwindling pretty quick so were just happy to have our little guy in our life. 
I look back sometimes at the old posts and see how far each of us have all come, seems like yesterday we started the old thread.


----------



## HWPG

hi!
my ticker says 10 days, so we'll see what that means. i've been fortunate to have had an "easy" pregnancy, but i'm not without ailments - LOTS of swelling, esp in my legs/ankle/feet. my hands have been numb for weeks. i've put on about 60lbs, but it's almost all water retention. my knees hurt from the sheer weight. and recently i've become very itchy - not PUPPs or anything (as i've been tested), just general skin sensitivity. so the countdown is on.... i'll be sad to not have my belly anymore, but we're excited to meet our little man!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i just miscarried.... again. I was suggested before trying again to see a reproductive endocrinologist for recurrent miscarriages. I just had my appt today. I have to have a saline infusion sonohysterography. He suspects a uterine abnormality. I pray he is right and it gets fixed and i am pregnant again asap and carry full term. Thank you all. Cant wait to see your little man Mirolee and isn't it amazing, Laura. Soo happy for all of you.


----------



## laustiredttc

Heather i am so so sorry for your loss :hugs: I know that it will happen for you as you are an amazingly strong woman and i know that giving up just is not ever an option to you. i just want you to know that you are in my prayers and to keep staying strong as i know your so close to your wish becoming a reality. keep us posted with how you get on with everything xx

mirolee cant wait to meet your LO, hope you have a safe and smooth labour xx


----------



## laustiredttc

Hello ladies just checking in after what seems an age to see how you are all getting on? my little fella will be turning 1 next week, crazy!! how are you all do we have any more pregnancy news?


----------



## HWPG

hi all!
heather, i'm so sorry for your loss, and for replying so late to it. Alek arrived on July 28 and since then i've been busy (ha, understatement!). he's 5 months now, and has such a great personality - chatty, laughing, happy, sweet, active, demanding - but we could use more regular sleep! apparently, this is normal. :) i hope that you're able to find out what the underlying cause is and have it corrected so you can get your 3rd baby :)
wow, laus, one year! amazing!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

oh my goodness mirolee how time flies eh, congratulations on the birth of your son Alek you must be a very proud and happy mummy. yes its very tiring and i don't want to put a dampner on things but it gets even more tiring when they're on the go but its worth it isn't it. Every day i look and think i can't believe i created such a beautiful little human being. I have been told i will never have anymore children as the endometriosis has come back and is quite severe now. Only went back to doctors as i have been suffering bad with period pains and went to get checked out. it was sad but we had already resigned ourselves to having one so i guess that's just that. We have our liccle miracle man and were happy now. 

Heather like Mirolee said i hope that you have gotten some answers and will get your wish soon, sending lots of prayers your way. I hope the rest of you ladies are well in your lives and hope to hear from you. lots of love laus


----------

